# Martial Arts Survey



## johnny_hendricks (Mar 17, 2013)

I would be greatly appreciative if you all took my survey,   http://ius.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_8GlXnVYvvYqxXUN

We are measuring levels of aggression in martial arts students. Our hypothesis is that the longer somone has been in martial arts, the lower their aggression is. Please help us out in finding out more on this important topic


----------



## Prostar (Mar 17, 2013)

Did it.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 17, 2013)

took it.


----------



## Drasken (Mar 17, 2013)

Done


----------



## jezr74 (Mar 17, 2013)

Done, is fairly quick survey. Will you post your outcomes back here when complete?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## johnny_hendricks (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank you all very much, as soon as we get the results, i will post them. I believe they will do some good in taking away the stigma of aggression in martial arts students.


----------



## clfsean (Mar 18, 2013)

Done.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Mar 18, 2013)

Done.


----------



## FrontKick-Jab-Punch (Mar 18, 2013)

Super interested in your findings.  Things to consider for a future study (or your discussion section) are the effects of trait-level aggressiveness (e.g., a before-after intervention, or perhaps holding trait aggression constant while examining the independent effect of martial arts training), the style of art (soft/hard; traditional/sport-oriented), and the philosophy of one's instructor (philosophical/meditative vs. Kobra Kai style, lol).  Please let me know if this turns into a poster or a publication!  Interesting idea.

Best,

FKJP


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Mar 18, 2013)

The before-after starting martial arts training is something I've seen anecdotally for years.  Many parents bring start their children in our classes because of their aggression issues, anxiety, ADD, etc.. .  After years of practice, their personality has changed to a degree.  They are more focused, more disciplined, and exercise more self-control.  This translates into better grades in school, as well as less "trouble."  

I personally cannot vouch for how it has "changed" my life the better in this respect, as I started when I was 5 years old.  However, I have seen this happen over the years 100's if not 1000's of times for others.


----------



## jezr74 (Mar 18, 2013)

johnny_hendricks said:


> Thank you all very much, as soon as we get the results, i will post them. I believe they will do some good in taking away the stigma of aggression in martial arts students.



Is this stigma a regional thing? I've never actually encountered this stigma in general before.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Mar 18, 2013)

jezr74 said:


> Is this stigma a regional thing? I've never actually encountered this stigma in general before.



I agree, I have not encountered this stigma either.


----------



## johnny_hendricks (Mar 18, 2013)

I think it is a stigma more so associated with people who are completely set away from martial arts. (putting it not so nicely, ignorant people)  Also, it seems to be a reoccuring stigma in some parents of potential martial arts students. We are looking into some previous research on the philosophy of the instruction, but due to a time crunch, we couldn't include it in the survey.


----------



## Instructor (Mar 18, 2013)

I took it.  I would like to have taken that one 20 years ago and then again today to see how different it would be.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2013)

I wonder how much value the belt ranking adds.  With so much variance between styles, the length of time training would seem more relevant than arbitrary ranking.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 18, 2013)

Take out the belt rank question and it was a lot like a Psych exam one takes when applying for a job as an LEO in some areas of NH.

But in one of those there was the question "Do you ever wake up feeling evil"... no lie it was one of the questions on a LEO psych test


----------



## K-man (Mar 18, 2013)

Done the survey. It made me so angry!


----------



## yak sao (Mar 18, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> But in one of those there was the question "Do you ever wake up feeling evil"... /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> well....do you?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 18, 2013)

yak sao said:


> Xue Sheng said:
> 
> 
> > But in one of those there was the question "Do you ever wake up feeling evil"... /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 18, 2013)

A suggestion...  It might be a good idea to inquire about professions with this.  I guarantee that some of my answers were shaped by my professional experience as a cop.  "Do you get into fights more than most?"  Uh, yeah...  "Do you become suspicious of people who are overly friendly?"  Yeah.  "Do you threaten people?"  Yeppers...

That -- or I'd be interested to see the results of this test compared with profession...


----------



## Arizona Angel (Mar 18, 2013)

Done


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 18, 2013)

Another suggestion..it's tough to get reliable answers, but rather than questions saying "more than most", have questions like "more than you did before starting MA". Of course, that still has problems...some people started MA at an early age, some started because they got a job where they would get in fights, so my questions still probably not the best, but just an idea to look into your wording/what you're comparing.


----------

